# Training coon hound



## Zachry (Jan 25, 2012)

What should I do when he is a pup to get him ready for coon hunting? Also will he still be able to learn to tree and cold track if he doesn't run with a finished dog? (Don't have one first coon dog) just need advice on anything that could help.


----------



## BremenHunter92 (Jan 25, 2012)

the way i trained my dogs is catch live coons and turn the coon loose where to the dog can see it, once it is treeing the coons like clock work let a coon go and while your dog is still in the box and see if he can tree him. dont shoot every coon out to him or he will think that he gets one every time. thats the way i have always trained my dogs amd seems to work great, if i can be of any more help let me know, where are you in ga? if your close to harlason county we might be able to run together, i got a great dog that is really good with pups


----------



## Zachry (Jan 25, 2012)

Located in Lamar county and about what age should i start with the trapped coon or with any training?He'll be six weeks when I get him


----------



## BremenHunter92 (Jan 25, 2012)

I start mine about 8 mths or so. some ppl start early but I have found by this time they have lost alot of there puppy out of them. good thing to do though is take him to the woods as much as you can day or night and let him get use to running in the woods. teach him to cross creeks and get over and around logs. every little thing you can do to get him in shape. I take mine and go to my hunting land and let then run behind the truck it four wheeler to build there muscles up. but the biggest thing is start bottle up your patience cause it gets frustrating. any thing else just ask


----------



## Prorain (Jan 26, 2012)

Let it be a puppy and run free till about 6 months like bremanhunter92 said 8 months start the caged coon but from 6-8 months is a critical time handiling,commands,loading all of that needs to be addressed at this time and with.I also suggest you get "Walk With Wick Vol.I&II they will help you get on your way good luck Heath


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 26, 2012)

Everything bremanhunter92 and Prorain said is good advice.  The only thing I would add is to get the dog in the woods as much as possible day or night.  They learn something new every time they are in the woods.  A pup will learn to trail and tree on their own.  It does't hurt to get them started with an older dog but you actually need to hunt the dog by himself a lot to make an independent coon dog instead of a "Me Too Dog".


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2012)

You have to let one be a pup untill it matures. It will be when it matures before ones gonna do much. Thats the biggest issue starting one. Give me a 6 or 8 month old pup that acts like a grown dog. I can get it treeing. Then hunt,hunt,hunt,hunt and hunt more. About the time you think your done. You need to start hunting harder


----------



## poolecw (Jan 27, 2012)

Did I understand you correctly saying that you don't have a dog or pup right now?  If not, I would recommend that you start off with a grown dog first and not a pup.  You can get an older dog that will tree a coon in the $500 range.  Starting off with a pup will be very discouraging if you don't really know what you are doing.  With an old finished dog, you can immediatly start enjoying coon hunting and will learn alot about the sport so that when you do get a pup, you will know what to do.


----------



## Mistrfish (Jan 27, 2012)

Live coons are the best but I trained a few with just fresh skins dragged with a rope.  Where rubber gloves so the dog is not just following your sent.  I started this at 3 months old.  Both of the dogs I used this method on  turned out to be great dogs.


----------



## poolecw (Jan 27, 2012)

Mistrfish said:


> Live coons are the best but I trained a few with just fresh skins dragged with a rope.  Where rubber gloves so the dog is not just following your sent.  I started this at 3 months old.  Both of the dogs I used this method on  turned out to be great dogs.



I couldn't disagree more.  You take a HUGE risk of ruining a perfectly good pup by showing it a live coon before it is ready.  Seeing if a pup will bay a caged coon is not training. By doing this, you could make a pup associate fear with coon scent.  Or you could also make a pup depend on sight and not his nose.  I'm not saying to never show your pup a live coon.  I'm just sayinig that most real trainers do not do this because of all the negative things that mostly likey will occur.  Most trainers will only introduce a live coon when they know the pup is old enough to handle it AND already trained enough on trailing scent that he can tail and tree a released coon.

Like I mentioned earlier, I'd recommend getting a finished dog first.  However, if you really want a pup, I would highly recomment you buying the Tree My Pup training video that is available at huntsmart.com


----------



## englishmonster (Jan 29, 2012)

Read wick!!! Read wick!!!!


----------

